# He's Loco Redux!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

Since the wife is away I can eat whatever I want! So for breakfast tomorrow it's going to be Loco Moco fatty style! 

For those that don't know what loco Moco is you can check out my last thread. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco

So a few changes. This time I'm using rice not potatoes. I am using my homemade linguica. 



























I won't be cooking this until the morning. So more later! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## b-one (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks interesting!:popcorn:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

Okay change of plans, into the smoke we go! 




















Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

Decided to use the GOSM. Burning cherry in the AMNTS.


Smoke away!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2015)

Lookin good


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Lookin good



Thanks Adam its on its way! Going low and slow to get some really good smoke on the beast.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

Mmm, gonna be tasty Case !  Anything wrapped in bacon has gotta be gooood !    :biggrin:


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Since the wife is away I can eat whatever I want! So for breakfast tomorrow it's going to be Loco Moco fatty style!


My gf would find some residue of the meal, if I smoked anything, when she was out of town. She has too much fun eating and enjoying my creations.

I'd be afraid of the consequences of such actions. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice bacon weave!!

That's something I'll have to give a try.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

Still smoking along...








Nice smoke rolling out of the AMNTS! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

Lookin awesome Case !   :beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2015)

One of my ambient probes is not working! 




Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 11, 2015)

That sucks man !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That sucks man !



New top secret smoke shack. Fire and ice!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks man !
> ...



Ya gotta put a patent on that bro....   :beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

Out of the smoker, more tomorrow when it's breakfast time! 








Smoke away!!!


----------



## smokin phil (Jul 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> One of my ambient probes is not working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ate you sure? Lol........


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

Breakfast time!!!!












































Smoke away!!!


----------



## b-one (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks great!:points1::drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great!:points1::drool



Thank you! I don't think I'll need to eat for the rest of the day!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 12, 2015)

Now that is awesome, nice smoke Case !   Thumbs Up

:points1:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Now that is awesome, nice smoke Case !   Thumbs Up
> 
> :points1:



Thank you Justin! 

I got that jerky in the smoker this morning!


----------



## shoebe (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow, nice work


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

Shoebe said:


> Wow, nice work



Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

Vac packed the leftover slices. Quick meals for me! 









Smoke away!!!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Since the wife is away I can eat whatever I want! So for breakfast tomorrow it's going to be Loco Moco fatty style!
> 
> For those that don't know what loco Moco is you can check out my last thread.
> 
> ...


from the first pic it Looks like there may be some duck in the recipe! No Beaver?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> from the first pic it Looks like there may be some duck in the recipe! No Beaver?
> :points:



Thanks for the Point! 

100% ground Beaver!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 13, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> One of my ambient probes is not working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordering a new probe today. I guess a couple years isn't too bad. Not sure why it went on the Fritz. I know it didn't get wet or too hot. So who knows. Thankfully I had two ambient probes.


----------



## famous ticketz (Jul 13, 2015)

not sure what that is, but i will be trying that some day soon


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 13, 2015)

Famous Ticketz said:


> not sure what that is, but i will be trying that some day soon


It's  Loco Moco, fatty style! Loco Moco is a breakfast dish that is served in Hawaii. Traditionally it consists of rice a hamburger patty, an egg, and gravy. Other substitutions for the burger can be linguica sausage, bacon, spam,. Some places use a mushroom gravy, some use gravy with onions. There is even a version that replaces the gravy with teriyaki sauce instead (too sweet for me!).


----------



## driedstick (Jul 13, 2015)

Dang it man that looks good DS - Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full fatty is a happy fatty hehehe

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 14, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Dang it man that looks good DS - Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you DS! It was a full fatty! Barely could get the over sized bacon weave to work!


----------



## lemmy (Jul 18, 2015)

Mang, that is some serious Aloha!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 18, 2015)

I will have to try this, it is very similar to one we have been making for years.

here are our differences;

1) butterfly and pound the steak

2) layer fresh spinach and your choice of seasoning (for us it is salt and pepper)

3) layer with shrimp (seasoned)

4) lay in a cheese ,shredded such as pepper jack, or preferred Mexican cheese

5) roll up tight and then cover completely with bacon

Smoke/Cook as you would. Just thought I would toss this out there


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lemmy said:


> Mang, that is some serious Aloha!



Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> I will have to try this, it is very similar to one we have been making for years.
> 
> here are our differences;
> 
> ...


Loco Moco is the best!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 20, 2015)

case,

there is no doubt Loco is great!!! I was just flipping out a different version. yours is definitely on the to do list.

tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 20, 2015)

and it is on short list!!!!!!!!

tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> and it is on short list!!!!!!!!
> 
> tom



Loco Moco is always on my short list, especially when I'm in Hawaii!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 21, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Loco Moco is always on my short list, especially when I'm in Hawaii!


all my times over there on projects and I never ran into Loco Moco, boy I missed out.....and by the way great pics and post even I can follow it lol !!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2015)

Its everywhere on the Big Island. Its harder to find on the other islands.  Where I lived in Waimea there is a place called Hawaiian Style Cafe their Loco Moco came on a platter with three patties, three eggs and a bucket of gravy on top!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 21, 2015)

have not been to the big island, my projects were either on Oahu or Maui

Tom


----------



## gotsmoke80 (Jul 29, 2015)

So can I get this recipe , I want to make a big one of these for the family this weekend .

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2015)

GotSmoke80 said:


> So can I get this recipe , I want to make a big one of these for the family this weekend .
> 
> Thanks


Hamburger, precooked rice, linguica sausage, bacon weave. That's the fatty. For the Loco Moco part you need more rice, a fried egg and cheap packet brown gravy.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 29, 2015)

I made loco moco for dinner the other night but I didn't do the fattie, I just did hamburger patties.  I mixed the hamburger with chopped onion and Worcestershire sauce, spog and fried them and them chopped up mushrooms and sauted them in the same pan after the meat. Then I made gravy in the same pan with the mushrooms and burger fond in there with the brown gravy mix.  Costco is the place to buy that BTW. I think it was like $4 for a big spice container full. The same container at my Walmart was almost 8.

Anyways, not super traditional and not near as fancy as yours but well recieved none the less!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> I made loco moco for dinner the other night but I didn't do the fattie, I just did hamburger patties. I mixed the hamburger with chopped onion and Worcestershire sauce, spog and fried them and them chopped up mushrooms and sauted them in the same pan after the meat. Then I made gravy in the same pan with the mushrooms and burger fond in there with the brown gravy mix. Costco is the place to buy that BTW. I think it was like $4 for a big spice container full. The same container at my Walmart was almost 8.
> 
> Anyways, not super traditional and not near as fancy as yours but well recieved none the less!


Loco Moco is always tasty!


----------



## gotsmoke80 (Aug 1, 2015)

I think I have had something similar to this with boudan or however you spell I t


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

Is it breakfast time???


----------

